# Using powered computer speakers with an HDTV



## essdotcarter (Nov 24, 2009)

I recently purchased a new Panasonic TC-P42X1 and there is no option on the back for external audio out EXCEPT for an optical digital audio out. I have powered computer speakers and would like to hook these up to this TV however, the plug on the speakers is a normal stereo jack. I have no DVD player hooked to this TV or receiver, only my direct TV HD box. Is there an adapter I can buy to go from stereo to optical digital? Is there another way to hook it up to the satellite box to control the speakers through the TV? I do realize it would be much easier to hook up a DVD or receiver but my space is limited and I will be using a PC for DVD purposes later. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I think in this instance, there is not a way to hook up your computer speakers to your Panel or Cable Box.

I hope I am wrong, but I am pretty sure this is the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your only option is the use the analog Left/Right audio outputs on the direct TV HD box you can buy an adapter that will convert the headphone jack to rca


----------



## essdotcarter (Nov 24, 2009)

That's how I have it hooked up now but I can't control the up and down with the TV, only by the dial on the speakers. No other way to make the TV control the audio from the direct tv box?


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I can't think of a way to use the speakers you already have, but something like the logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System takes digital audio, and they are powered computer speakers... quite expensive though...


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

TVs aren't designed to control external speakers.

Your TV's digital audio out has to be decoded and converted to stereo (or multi-channel) analog audio signals.This is usually done by a receiver, which has a volume control and outputs for direct connection to individual speakers. Unfortunately, an entry-level receiver is probably going to wind up costing about the same as a Logitech speaker system. (~$200)

Having PC speakers implies you have a PC. You might want to consider something like one of the Creative X-Fi cards with digital input. Then you can use the PC to control the speaker volume.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm another doom sayer -- the problem is that you're trying to convert a digital signal to an analog signal. Whatever solution you have would require some sort of DAC.

Can you hook the speakers up to the direct tv box itself? I'm sure this has some sort of RCA analog connection. It might require an extension/patch cord of some sort if the box isn't close enough to your TV, but it's an option. The only thing is that I'm not sure how you'd control the volume.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are also now a number of AV Receivers which, thinks to Digital Amplification, are tiny.
Mating Computer Speakers to Home Theater Components usually results in compromised sound.
They are just designed for different applications.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## essdotcarter (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I do want to try and run the speakers through the PC however I don't (not so much me, rather my wife) want to have to get up every time I want to adjust the volume. It looks as if I'll need to connect my DVD player to the system to get the speakers to work right until I get the PC up and running.....which is an entire new set of problems.

Thanks guys.


----------

